# Poppy, Pebbles, Jasmine and Bruno's Blog!



## Spring (Jun 27, 2007)

I am such a bad blogger when it comes to the bunnies, but I'll try to fill you in from when I last updated (can't even remember when that was!) to now, then I'll try my best to keep updating.. so here we go! Be prepared to read a mini novel.. 

Rewind to a few months back, May 16th to be exact!I hadbeen thinking about spaying the girls for a bit, and finally got the nerves to do it. An appointment was booked for May 4th, but had to be rescheduled to May 16th. Morning of, I was quite anxious butthe girls didn't seem bothered at the least! Fed everyone, got them ready in their carriers, and off we went!







They passed with flying colours and everything turned out SO well. I came home with two very sore very dopey bunnies!










They healed quite nicely, although it was tough at times with Poppy! 

On May 21, I met my little hunk of bunny love, Bruno! Bruno is a 7-9lb, 6 month old French lop. I fell in love with his big dopey face and his loving personality the moment he got put into my arms. He is an amazing boy, and his personality continues to shine! I'm learning new things about him everyday!

When we first brought him, he seemed a bit unsure of where he was, but he soon adjsuted to living in the surroundings of his new life .



















A lotof things were going on inmy life, lots of good things!Bruno started fitting right into his new home, and was becoming avery good boy!He is bursting with so much personality and energy, and I could start to see him loving and enjoying his new home...






























Now that the girls were spayed and healed, I also wanted to see how they would be with bonding. I tried some tub bonding sessions first..
















Then when that was going very well, I did a fewfoyer bondings..
















That's a bit of a catchup from the past, now for the present!

The girls are still doing wonderful! I haven't been doingenough of the bonding sessions, bad mommy! They still enjoy each others company when one is out andcontinue to be little rascals!
















Mommy had a bonding session today in the office that went really well! We're on our way to becoming bonded, way to go girls! (This was just for temp. so hadn't bunny proofed yet :shock










Bruno is still his playful little self. He is enjoying his long nightly run around doing laps around the living room and jumping on tables. He is so full of energy! I am hoping to get him neutered very soon so the bonding of the magnificent trio can begin!







Thanks for reading,. and I apologize for the length! Stay tuned, more to come from Springs bunch! 

:biggrin2::group2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice PJ's in the cuddling vid 

The girls look like they're gonna get along just fine, Pebbles seems not to care at all about Poppy and Poppy looks a bit nerveous of Pebbles, but you're doing a great job!

Give a cuddle to them for me and a biiiiiiiiig kiss on the cheek to Bruno! :hug:


----------



## Haley (Jun 27, 2007)

Im so happy for you Spring! Everyone looks so happy and healthy. 

Im so glad that bonding is going well. I hope they will be best friends soon. And then hopefully you can bring Bruno into the mix one day as well. 

And I love all the pics and videos, it was a long time coming !:hug:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, I know...I'm a bad blogger, too. I juuust updated mine after...what? A few months? 
Anyway, glad to hear your bunnies are doing okay with the spaying and bonding and all. Looks like everything is going good, from the looks of it. 
Whoo, I'm just now catching up to everything that's happened since I left. Hoo boy. But I'll be on every day again, so I can talk more, now... 
Love to the bunnies for me! 
~Butter


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 28, 2007)

I was about to scream (from joy) when I saw the girls were bonded. Almost - way to go!!!

I can't wait for the looooove trio to form. Thanks for the updates, Spring!!


----------



## polly (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow Bruno has beautiful markings, i am glad your bonding is going well


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 29, 2007)

Love the pics and vids! Glad to hear it's going to well, yay.


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys for your comments!

Everyone going excellent! I did another office bonding session two days ago, and I'm just in the middle of one as I type . Not too much progress with them being out because they have such short attention spans, when one is about to make a move to sniff or groom, the other doesn't even notice and just hops away to explore. The only interaction has been a few nips and circling. Poppy lunges and tries to nip when Pebbles runs past, and then when Poppy comes up to say Hi Pebbles gets defensive and bites. Or Pebbles will follow Poppy and wait until she stops, then nip like mad at her rear until she moves again! They've also been jumping and running over each other :shock:! Silly things!

Here's a few pics and videos of how things went for the bonding session June 17th. This one went alright, nothing too bad . A few of the usual nips and little interactions, but they were playing closer and closer to each other.





Pebbles under her chair being a little party pooper!






Together






And then I am just uploading some pictures and the video of how it went today . Nothing too bad though there was a bit of circling when Poppy tried to mount Pebbles, but didn't turn out into anything.

I think the next step is to take a ride out for a car bonding!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like it's going pretty okay 
Good luck with the car bonding! I hope that goes well


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! Me too, I was going to put them in the laundry basket so they'd be forced to be near each other, maybe I can do that tomorrow. Here are the videos and pictures from today, and I took lots of Bruno photos and video and a video each of the girls I'm busy uploading. Bruno is so hard to take pictures of outside his cage because he follows the camera around!

Enjoy! More to come in a bit or tomorrow!


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2007)

Bruno pictures are ready! I had him out tonight and just loves his time out! He'll be racing, sniffing around, flopping over and having a great time! I took loads of pictures, but here's just a few of my favourites .

Personal vacuum anyone?














































There ya go! 

:dude:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 30, 2007)

Goodness gracious, that last picture is just precious  I love it when they're all sleepy and just smoosh their faces on the ground like that~


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 30, 2007)

Too...much...cuteness....arrrrggghhhhhh :shock:


----------



## Spring (Jul 2, 2007)

Just thought I'd pop in for a quick update...

Last night I sort of connected the girls cage with a NIC grid in between so they could have some contact with each other. They seem to enjoy being closer to each other. Pebbles was digging and pulling at Poppy's shirt that was close to Pebbles' side of the cage and they seem to be enjoying themselves . There was no tuffs of fur on the ground this morning, so that's good! Hopefully they'll be bonded soon!






Sarah, the breeder I got Bruno from, also sent me some baby pictures she had the other day. I just fell in love with them, and must say, I think Bruno was one of the cutest babies I've ever seen! Hope you will enjoy them as much as I do!






He is the one on the bottom left. This was at approx. 7 days old if I remember correctly. I just love that little mark on his nose! So cute!






This is at 3 weeks old. I so wish I could have been around him while he was this young. I never imagined there'd be anything cuter than Bruno, but baby Bruno is pretty darn cute! 











And at four weeks old. He still has that cute little mischievous face. I just love my big baby boy!

Ugh.. I'm just taking a break from cleaning thedownstairs living room where Bruno is. If it was just Bruno's mess, it'd take me 15 minutes.. but I guess I'm living with a bunch ofpigs as brothers!I've been cleaning for an hour anda half, and still only half done..talk about discouraging!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


>


This.... Is the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life. :shock::faint:


----------



## Spring (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi everyone! Update time 

Ughh! It's been quite hot these past days, and only supposed to get hotter. The girls have lots of frozen water bottles, but don't seem too interested in them, they'd rather lay out in their boxes. Bruno is sitting facing the fan with two forzen water bottles on either side. I didn't have it on him before, but when he was out and I had it going he would sit in front of it so I just pointed it at his cage and he's been sitting facing it ever since .

I've been making some progress with bunny bonding, but we did have a minor set back a few days ago with the first major fight. There's been a few brawls, but this one was the two going at it in circles, tussling over each other. They were doing so well too! So might have to go back to the tub for a few sessions, then go back to foyer bonding. 

I had them in the laundry basket and walked around with thema few days ago. This seemed to help as they huddled together and didn't seem too bothered being next to each other. They also got to meet Bruno in the laundry basket! All three where very happy to see each other, and even Poppy wanted to climb over the basket and come into Bruno's cage. Bruno was very happy to see them, but was very calm.

Here's lots of videos and pictures I've been meaning to post, hehe. Enjoy! :biggrin2:

Pebbles was acting very playful so I got the camera out, then decided she'd act annoyed with me.. I had been playing with Poppy, so I got their names mixed up! Silly me, hehe!





Bonding pics..


























First trio meeting pics
















More to come later! Have a dozen videos I still need to upload.. ahh!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 12, 2007)

You're doing a great job, Spring. I will keep checking this thread for updates!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww!! They are going to be such a beautiful trio!

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 12, 2007)

Aww, looks like they're getting along great 

I love Pebbles' video.... 'Freaking ball in my bed' You show um' Pebbles!


----------



## Spring (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! A sleepy note from Spring...

Ugh..Argh...Ergh... Blah... :grumpy:

Bruno for sale!!

I got a nice morning wake up at 5:30from my mom saying Bruno was going nuts chewing his cage.. So I go down and he's just going at his coroplast and wouldn't even stop until I had to pick his front end up to try to pull him away, then he'd go straight back! Mean while my brother on the couch is snoring as loud as the sound of Bruno chewing, and my other brother is trying to sleep in the next room.

So I try to quietly put the carrier together because I took the top off last night. Trying to do this without making noise is nearly impossible for me, but I managed. So I got Bruno out, and I think he made a conscious decision to be extra naughty for tired and sleepy Mommy, so mommy had to chase him around the room making sure he didn't take a running leap at the 3 foot high 'road block' to get to his favourite spot - behind the t.v. stand. He managed to get over it a few times by climbing over, so I'm going to have to figure something out with that.

Running around didn't work because that was just as noisy as being in the cage, so now he is my prisoner as I type this. I have him sitting in his carrier in the computer room under lock down. I know he isn't too pleased with me and I'm sure I'll get the butt and get flicked off for this, but this'll have to do for another half our until my brother wakes up!

I think it's past neuter time!

Lots of pictures and videos later in the day hopefully.


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh oh oh, I'll take him! 

Hahahha silly boy! What a character.


----------



## Spring (Jul 19, 2007)

He is! I'm not sure if he's just gone into this needy hormonal state or something, but he's just being a brat! I get the feeling he's chewing his coroplast for attention because he only chews where the door is, and will stop after I give him some cuddles..but I can't be waiting on hands and knees to give Bruno attention when my baby boy wants it (The girls will be ordering this service too then! ). So I just put some newspaper over the coroplast for him to chew, at least it's not so loud and damaging. 

Bonding is going alright. I'm back to the 20 minute short sessions with treats in the beginning and ever so often throughout it, then 5 minutes of side by side cuddling at the end when I give some lovies to both. Seems to be working, haven't had any issues since I've started. Will have to do one this afternoon. I'm so behind on bonding pics and videos, ahh!

Here are some pictures and videos will come later, as I promised! 

Lets start off with.... Poppy!







You do realize it's nap time, not picture time?






Helloooo!






Might as well sit pretty if I have to deal with this.






Not enjoying this....

Pebbley Poop!






Yummo! Fresh hay!!!






Whatcha doin`sitting in Poppy's cage! I'M your favourite!






So heavenly and bright.. (Not sure why it came out like that! haha)






Munch Munch Munch

Nuno Bum!






Oooo.. Pwetty Pwetty girlfriend!






Not interesteeeed!






I am coming!!!






Relaxing.. life is so tiring!

Bonding..






Poppy -"Oh, maybe I should be friendly.. she is coming over for a cuddle!"

Pebbles -`"Cudddle? No way! I'm stealing your oats!"






Pebbles-"I am so cute.. focus on me!"

Poppy - "Grr...Grumble Grumble"

:biggrin2:Videos to come once they are uploaded!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 20, 2007)

Yay, videos!

Poor Bruno. Tell him to be a good boy from me, tell him that Snuffles is a good boy for the most part, except for digging out his potty pan, I'll kick his butt, Not. I just scoop it up and carry on, he's a goof ball as well.


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2007)

The videos! :shock:Totally forgot.. will have to upload them some time soon.

I went to a 4H rabbit show today. It was fun! It was Rabbit Showmanship and I watched some of the bunnies and their owners being judged, quite fun! The breeder I got Bruno from was showing Bruno's sister and another buck so I though it'd be good to go and check it out. I couldn't stay long enough to see her rabbits being judged though! 

Of course, I brought mycamera hehe! Sorry they are blurry, didn't want to stress the buns out with a flash, so I had to take the pics in a poor mode that doesn't have a flash. Enjoy! I was going to copy their names down and breeds, but totally forgot.





















This boy ^^ looked so much like Pebbles! I wasn't able to get a good shot of him, but he had the same facial structure of Pebbles, just 3x bigger! I think he was a lionhead/(NewZealand? Can't remember exactly)
















More to come!


----------



## Spring (Jul 21, 2007)

More show pics..































Sarah's Diesel (not sure why this is turning out large, I resized it :?)

And my favourite part of the show.. the angoras!





















My favourite little guy there.. Blue Boy! If he was for sale, I swear I would have walked out with him.. hehe. He was such a sweet heart!


----------



## Spring (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok guys, just a bit of an update for everyone with the trio bonding.

Bruno was neuter on Friday and is healing up fine. I'm going to let him rest and heal, then hopefully move him into the rabbit room. I'm hoping next Wednesday (Ag. 8th)or around there I'll move him in beside Poppy and make him a nice big 4 x 4 cage. So that's just a week from now .

The girls cages have already been connected with a NIC barrier in between and they are great with each other! All 3 cages will be connected, but between Bruno and Poppy there'll be a heavy sheet for the first week he's in there just so he doesn't get too excited and be nipping Poppy through the bars. I might just keep the sheet to block them from seeing and getting at each other but can still smell and hear each other, but I'll see how it goes.

After he's moved into the rabbit room and has gotten accustomed to the girls smells and sounds and is completely healed and calmed down from his neuter... bonding begins! I'm hoping ThursdayAugust 23 is the date that they will come together for the first trio bonding session, then go from there. That will give him a day short of 4 weeks after his neuter and give him over 2 weeks to get used to the girls smells and everything. 

As for the girls, they are close to being bonded! They were with each other for 2 and a half hours without a problem, with just a few minor fights near the end of it with nipping. I set them up in a temporarily cage with some sheets, temporal cardboard litter box, hay, water, and a laundry basket on it's side with a towel in it for them to go in. They were eating and drinking together, it was so cute!

I'm going to continue having the girls out more and more so they are out almost all the day with each other. At least they aren't going straight to nipping now. I'm confident that a trio will work!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Poppy and Pebbles are getting on well together, fingers crossed it continues to go well. And good luck bonding all 3 - you are braver than I am! 

Now....any pictures?:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 11, 2007)

How are Pebbles Poppy and Bruno?

*This blog is in severe need of an update!*


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 12, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> How are Pebbles Poppy and Bruno?
> 
> *This blog is in severe need of an update!*


:yeahthat:


----------



## Spring (Oct 12, 2007)

I am a terrible at keeping updates, I know..... Here are a few of my gang of goobers.

It looks like I swallowed a ball! COOL!






Seeing what I canfindon the floor..






Come play with me.. Please?






Getting a brushing from teh.. dum dum dum... FURMINATOR!






No pictures from Pebbles.. but better yet! A video!





What are you thinking about doing....?






HEY!


----------



## Spring (Oct 12, 2007)

Argh, this picture won't resive properly.. lets try again!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

Bonding?


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY for an update and new pictures!! I need to get a furminator, I have something similar, but I don't like the handle on it...

Bruno is just so cuddly looking, I love them all, but I always want to snuggle him. 

_________
Nadia


----------



## Spring (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow..

Haven't updated in so long! A quick update..

I've been working a lot on bonding Bruno and Poppy. I had moved the order of the cages to Pebbles - Bruno - Poppy awhile ago when I was trying to find out who I would focus on bonding, and who I would get a friend for. Turns out, Poppy and Bruno hit it off really well and I got Poppy a friend.. that leads to Jasmine.

I adopted Jasmine earlier in the month from the SPCA. You can read more about her in her introduction thread:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30572&forum_id=1

Now that I have two pairs to focus on, I've moved Pebbles upstairs with Jasmine so they can get used to each other. They are doing really well. I have had them out together for bonding a few days ago, and they did really well. They are still getting used to each other, but they are getting there! 

Poppy and Bruno are on their way to being bonded. I set up a bonding pen for them in familiar territory (where Pebbles' cage used to be) and they've been in that all day. I plan to leave them there for a few days before cleaning up both their cages, and moving them in permanently as a bonded couple. They already look like an old grumpy couple who have been married for 50 years! 

I have a few plans for what to do after bonding.

Plan A) Bond both pairs. Leave Bruno and Poppy downstairs in a 4 x 11 pen and keep Jasmine and Pebbles upstairs as free ranged bunnies in my room

Plan B) Bond both pairs. Wait until Pebbles and Jasmine bond upstairs, then once they bond, move them int a 4 x 5 pen and Bruno and Poppy in a 4 x 6 pen and leave them.

Plan C (The most likely plan)) Bond both pairs. Wait until Pebbles and Jasmine have a strong bond, then move downstairs in a pen next to Bruno and Poppy. Work on bonding a quad.

I would like to have Poppy and Bruno fully bonded by the weekend.. then start on slowly bonding Pebbles and Jasmine. I think P&J will be easy to bond, but you never know, so can't really put atime on them. I'm hoping to have them bond in 3 weeks though.

Sorry for the long update.. lots to say! :biggrin2ictures will come soon.

Leanne and PPB & J


----------



## Spring (Dec 26, 2007)

Pictures!

Bonding from awhile ago..






Recent bonding from today..






Grumpy old couple hehe..






Pebbles and Jasmine bonding..











T.V. time with Bruno..






Setups.

Poppy and Bruno..






Pebbles (I know it's smaller than she's used to, but just temporarily and she has access to inside the closet when I'm around too)..











Jasmine's..






Byee!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh My Gosh, all your babies are so CUTE. 

But I still want Bruno:tantrum:. I'm totally in:heartbeat: LOVE with him.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 26, 2007)

I WANT Jasmine!:shock: Love her. Pics are great! Good Luck with the bondings.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet deal! Bonding is looking close to a done deal.

Great work! 

(Cute bunnies as usual, BTW)


----------



## Spring (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I can say.. Bruno and Poppy arepretty muchbonded!  I left them together for the night, and there was no problems. I'm going to see how they are tomorrow morning, then clean up the cages and move them in together and see how it goes...

:yes:


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice! Have they officially packed their bags and moved in as of today then?


----------



## Spring (Dec 28, 2007)

Not yet... but I've decided to leave them where they are (In the same room as their normal cages, just on the other end where Pebbles used to be) and just add on to make a 4 x 6 from Bruno's cage. Totally Bruno proofed of course hehe.. I did my best with a temporary cage, but he loves to make mischief and jump out and pull apart grids if it's not Bruno proofed!

..What's worse.. Poppy's starting to catch on to his brattyness! :shock::shock:


----------



## Spring (Dec 29, 2007)

I finally built their cage yesterday, they seem to really like it .

It's a 4 x 6 with a 6 grid shelf on the side (Sort of in this [ shape) across the back of the cage. They seem to really be enjoying the extra room! We're all happy with the cage.

They are still a happy couple and acting like they've been bonded forever!

The upstairs girls are doing great! Even with less cage space, Pebbles is enjoying her cage quite a bit . The girls are still quite unsure of each other, but they are doing alright. Might just take extra time for the two to get used to each other.

I've done a bonding session in the tub.. and the girls seem very weary of each other and leaning towards the aggressive side, so I'm going to take a bit longer for them to familiarize themselves with each other. I've been petting one, then petting the other back and fourth a lot throughout the day so they get used to each other's smells .

Here are some pics and videos..

Poppy enjoying the new shelf





Their cage


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 30, 2007)

That last pic of Bruno made me laugh, heheh. 
Love the videos, and the new cage design is awesome! very spacious.:nod 

I hope Pebbles and Jasmine bond for you soon, they look great together!


----------

